# a mutant tractor with iron wheels - a7iii



## mallllias (May 25, 2021)

Good evening to all!
A small video with a tractor with iron wheels.
A conversion from, normal wheels
in iron ore, so that it can enter areas with water for growing rice.
A conversion that some of you may not have seen, perhaps!
here is the video


----------

